# bata escolar



## felixgata

Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo una lista de palabras del castellano al inglés BRITÁNICO que acompaña a un libro infantil. Tengo una duda con la palabra "bata".
He encontrado "overalls" y "robe", pero no veo claro.
¿Cómo se diría en Gran Bretaña (me han subrayado que debo traducirlo al inglés británico?
Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## mijoch

Hi.

I've seen what the children wear in Spain. I don't think they use something identical in the UK.

You could google "aprons" and again "school aprons". I've been out of action for so many years. An active teacher might have something more recent.

Saludos

M.


----------



## elirlandes

As Mijoch says, they are not really used in the UK, but you could say "apron" or "overalls".


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias a los dos. 
Una última pregunta. En el Collins he encontrado "overall" para "guardapolvo" y "bata". ¿Es mejor que "overalls"?
¿U os quedaríais con "apron"? 
Al no ser nativa, no sé con cuál quedarme...


----------



## mijoch

This is a bit difficult. Maybe I'm wrong but I understand that younger children wear a "bata" all the time.

In the UK an apron is used to protect only the front, and used in "home economics----cooking" and some "science lessons----cutting up frogs, etc."

Occasionally the older pupils may get into some practical activity and need "overalls-----a day out shifting horse whatsit".

Perhaps "apron" is the closest.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, mijoch, de nuevo. He preguntado a mi hermana, que tiene un niño de párvulos, y me ha dicho que en su cole solo se ponen bata para hacer manualidades, pero no sabe si es así en todos los colegios. Creo que está cambiando.
De todos modos, veo que "overall" no te parece mejor que "overalls".
Saludos,
Gata


----------



## mijoch

That's important------we refer to the garment-----overalls.

I'm going to put on my trousers/pyjamas/knickers/overalls.

Whoops----BE

M.

See too in post #3


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias de nuevo , mijoch. 

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Hola de nuevo,
El editor me insiste en que encuentre un correlato y os pregunte si en otros países angloparlantes se utiliza bata en las escuelas. Me propone "smock".
¿Qué os parece?
Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## elirlandes

Es la palabra perfecta.


----------



## felixgata

¡Vaya con mi editor!
Muchas gracias, de nuevo , elirlandés,

Gata


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

En su momento me enseñaron "pinafore" como equivalente a nuestro guardapolvo o delantal que usan los escolares. (ambos implican un atuendo que se abotona, generalmente, por atrás en las mujeres y por delante en los varones)

Saludos


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, nangueyra, pero parece que, al menos actualmente, el pinafore es esto:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://i.ebayimg.com/16/!BfNL(Cg!2k~%24(KGrHqUH-CEErvZKS-BVBL!WiQ1-dg~~_35.JPG&imgrefurl=http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Girls-School-Pinafore-Kilt-style-Asst-Cols-Sizes-/220511618495&usg=__OHBMTg5F13wL9q4FbdiJWnWl4eY=&h=300&w=199&sz=5&hl=es&start=46&sig2=Ct0s2WT4eM8wObaUmRQo3w&zoom=1&itbs=1&tbnid=oeVUgO2XlKCNUM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=77&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dpinafore%2Bschool%26start%3D36%26hl%3Des%26client%3Dopera%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Des-LA%26channel%3Dsuggest%26ndsp%3D18%26tbm%3Disch&ei=MTvyTeaXIoaFswbA-M2IBw

 Y aquí está la definición del Collins:

http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-cobuild/pinafore

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## elirlandes

Pinafore (pinny) is as Gata has found. It is only really used by girls, and is less common today than in the past.

Smock is definitely a very good translation. It had simply not occurred to me as we tend not to use them anymore in the English speaking world.


----------



## felixgata

Definitivamente, smock.
Gracias de nuevo, elirlandés,

Gata


----------



## jasminasul

No tiene nada que ver con lo que necesita Gata, pero me acuerdo que mis hermanas tenían que ponerse "babis" cuando llegaban a casa. Yo no hablaba inglés entonces


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Lo que veo como "pinafore" es lo que llevan los alumnos de escuelas privadas (al menos en Argentina) y le decimos que, en conjunto, es un "uniforme". Pero los alumnos primarios siguen llevando la misma indumentaria de hace 100 años, el típico delantal blanco, de mangas largas, abotonado adelante o por detrás (sólo las niñas). Es como el delantal de un médico. ¿Cómo se dice en inglés? Si en Google ponen "delantal escolar" y pulsan "Imágenes" se ven fotos actuales y algunas muy viejas de lo que estoy hablando.

Espero sus respuestas

Saludos


----------



## felixgata

Aquí, en España, se llevan batas, de diversas formas y colores, cada vez menos, por cierto. Si buscas en las imágenes de Google "bata escolar", te salen muchos ejemplos.
Y si pones smock y school, te aparecen ejemplos similares.
Al no ser nativa, no sé cómo se llama lo que tú describes, pero mijoch ha hablado de "apron"...
Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Antpax

jasminasul said:


> No tiene nada que ver con lo que necesita Gata, pero me acuerdo que mis hermanas tenían que ponerse "babis" cuando llegaban a casa. Yo no hablaba inglés entonces



Hola:

Concido. Yo de pequeño en la guardería también llevaba un babi , y por las fotos diría que es lo mismo que una "bata escolar".

Gata, échale un vistazo a este hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1247765

en el que también parece ganar la opción de "smock".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mijoch

What with different types of schools, different countries, different versions of English----dear oh dear.

For the UK

Primary school------smock-----for protection during activities of minimal danger.

Secondary school------apron-------for protection where there can be danger.

Smocks have sleeves------could burn during cooking classes and be dangerous in carpintry classes. etc

Depends on the type of pupil------in the UK, teenage boys required to use "smocks" might tell a teacher where to put them. I joke not.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Ant (¡veo que también te conectas en fin de semana!),
Por las imágenes de Google, me parece deducir que pinny, baby, etc. son para niños muy pequeños. 
En cambio, smock, cubre una franja de edades más amplia. 
Aunque es American English, a elirlandés le suena bien y me fío de su criterio. 
Saludos y buen fin de semana,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Vaya, nos hemos vuelto a cruzar, michoj.
Después de tu detallada explicación, creo que lo mejor es smock. En la lámina aparecen niños de unos siete u ocho años, con bata en clase de dibujo.
Muchísimas gracias, de nuevo. Creo que este hilo es especialmente interesante e informativo, no porque lo haya planteado yo, sino por vuestras respuestas.

Gata


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Me perdí un poco ante tanta variedad. ¿Cómo se le dice al delantal que usa un médico? Blanco, mangas largas, abotonado al frente, largo hasta las rodillas, más o menos.

Saludos


----------



## felixgata

En castellano, bata o bata blanca.
En inglés, según en el Collins, white coat.
Saludos,

Rosa


----------



## Mariwave

yo fuí a un colegio británico y siempre la llamamos "overall"


----------



## felixgata

¡Vaya! Muchas gracias, Mariware, pero, creo que, después de todo lo que se ha dicho en el hilo, creo que lo más conveniente es que me quede con smock.

Gata


----------



## Mariwave

jejej perdona, no lo leí todo!


----------



## elirlandes

"Overalls" está bien como traducción pero lo verdad es que "smock" sería mejor. No diría que "smock" sea AE en absoluto. Además, "smock" solo tiene este significado, mientras "overalls" puede ser cualquier prenda que _cubre todo_. 

"*Smock*" es una prenda que tapa y proteje. Puede ser con mangas, o hasta sin mangas como si fuera una capa o un poncho. A veces tiene solo una apertura para la cabeza, pero generalmente se abre por atrás. Es lo que los niños en pre-escolar en España lleva para pintar y eso - lo que pasa es que se ve cada vez menos en los paises anglo-hablantes.

Aunque funciona perfectamente como traducción para lo mismo, *Overalls *es un término más amplio que puede ser también :
- el "mono azul" que llevan los mécanicos, (no siempre azul fuera de España)
- el "peto" que lleva un pintor/decorador, u otro trabajador (ojo, que solo los que son para trabajar - a la misma prenda que se lleva de forma casual se le llama "dungarees"
- el mono blanco que lleva un investigador forense (estílo CSI) o los escientíficos nucleares para protegerse "white overalls"

*Pinnafore */*pinny *es como descrito antes - es una falda y delantal en una pieza que se lleva con una blusa por debajo y forma parte del uniforme en ciertos colegios de niñas. Se ve hasta en niñas más mayores hasta terminar el liceo (18 anos). Mi hija de 10 años lleva uno al colegio.

Ya que estamos, *Bata* es "robe" - la de estar por casa de las marujas se le llama "robe" simplemente o "housecoat", la de toalla que te dan en los hoteles de 5 estrellas es "bath-robe", y la que lleva una mujer a la hora de acostarse es "night-robe".

Finalmente, la *Bata blanca* de médico o farmaceutico es un "white coat".


----------



## felixgata

¡Caramba, elirlandés! Creo que ya está todo aclarado.
Y, además, celebro que smock no sea AE. La verdad es que, ahora que acabo de consultar mis fuentes, no sé de dónde he sacado esa idea...
Muchas gracias de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## Masood

What activities is a 'bata' used for in schools? Painting? Cooking?


----------



## felixgata

Hola, Masood,
No tengo hijos, pero creo que antes se utilizaba para todo. El niño llegaba a la escuela y se la ponía.  En uan de mis láminas de vocabulario, aparece representada una clase de niños de unos siete u ocho años dibujando con lápices de colores.
En otra, aparecen los niños en el patio. En ambos casos, llevan bata.
No obstante, creo que hay una tendencia a dejar de usarla. Mi sobrino, que tiene cuatro años, no la lleva siempre. Creo que solo se la pone para los trabajos manuales.
En fin, no soy una experta...


----------



## Masood

Si la bata tiene mangas, yo diría _smock_ (sin mangas, 'apron'). Mi hija de 5 años lleva uno cuando hace pinturas y otras actividades sucias.


----------



## elirlandes

"Apron" translates well into "delantal".

I just spotted this by the way...


----------



## Masood

mijoch said:


> Secondary school------apron-------for protection where there can be danger.


This reminds me when I once forgot my apron for metalwork. 
I asked the teacher if I could do the lesson wearing my PE top (football shirt).
His angry reply was "Well, would your PE teacher let you do PE in an apron?!"
I had to miss the lesson, but I did put a few iron filings in his coffee mug when he wasn't looking.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, la bata tiene mangas, así que smock es, definitivamente, la mejor opción.
Muchas gracias, masood,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Nos hemos cruzado, elirlandés. Vuelve a confirmarse smock.
Saludos,

Gata


----------

